# Do TUMS work?



## ibsjw78 (Dec 16, 2001)

Hi-This is my first post. I have been reading everyone's success story with Caltrate. I am so happy for all of you.I have had IBS-D on and off for 10 years (i'm 23). I have had a bad year, and I am ready to take control!!Linda- You seem to be full of info. I am wondering if TUMS would work the same as Caltrate.It has 600mg of Calcium Carbonate per 2 tablets...I think it would kill 2 bird with one stone...Take care of indigestion and control my IBS-D/Urgency.Please let me know what you think!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Tums does give you calcium but it is not as effective to control the diarrhea because it is used up on the stomach acid when you eat and it also does not have vitamin D.Just find a calcium carbonate 600 mg with vitamin d 200 IU and start with 1/2 table at each meal for 3 days then increase if you need to.Any brand should do. After the 3 days or before if you like let me know just what is happening and maybe I can offer some assistence if you are having trouble.Linda


----------

